# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Xin hỏi biến tần 1 pha 220v ra 3 pha 200v

## manhtubui

Xin chào, mình có con moto như hình . 0.75kw 3 pha 200v. Mình muốn hỏi là có thể dùng biến tần vào 1 pha 220v ra 3 pha 220v cho con moto này hay ko? Hay bắt buộc phải v ra 3 pha 200v
 nhờ các bạn tư vấn .

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Anh cứ đấu biến tần mà dùng thôi. E cũng sài vậy, chắc ăn thì dùng biến tần cao hơn motor 1,5 lần.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Không thấy hình động cơ bác?. Theo mình thì bạn hiểu 1 tý về động cơ là nó có 3 cuộn dây tức là 6 đầu ra, như vậy bạn có thể đấu sao hay tam giác để điện áp chịu đựng của cuộn dây là 220 hay 380( thông thường, còn nhiều loại là 380 và 380 căn 3).
- nếu động cơ bạn ghi 220 là lúc đấu tam giác trong khi bạn muốn đưa điện 220 vào thì bạn đấu sao để cuộn dây chịu đc điện 220. Còn vấn đề bạn hỏi là biến tần có dùng đc ko thì bạn phải nói rõ là biến tần công suất bao nhiêu kw, miễn là bằng hoặc cao hơn công suất động cơ là đc.

----------


## manhtubui

Cảm ơn các bác. Mình đã lắp đc biến tần, máy chạy ok. H lại bị rò điện ra vỏ máy, sờ vào tê tê. Mình đã đấu dây mát vào cổng PE nhưng vẫn giật. Vậy có cần đấu thêm dây từ cổng PE nối xuống đất ko các bác nhỉ. Em nù tịt về điện đóm

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Cảm ơn các bác. Mình đã lắp đc biến tần, máy chạy ok. H lại bị rò điện ra vỏ máy, sờ vào tê tê. Mình đã đấu dây mát vào cổng PE nhưng vẫn giật. Vậy có cần đấu thêm dây từ cổng PE nối xuống đất ko các bác nhỉ. Em nù tịt về điện đóm


Bác nói không rõ nên chưa hiểu lắm "Mình đã đấu dây mát vào cổng PE nhưng vẫn giật" => Bác phân biệt là dây để đấu thu dòng điện rò ký hiệu là PE thường thì đấu dây xanh sọc vàng (hay vàng sọc xanh không nhớ rõ) gọi là dây tiếp đất (tiếp địa) còn dây mát thông thường người ta vẫn gọi là dây N của nguồn điện. 
- Bác muốn nó hết giật thì đấu dây điện vào cầu đấu có chữ PE của biến tần đầu kia đấu vào vỏ tủ (các thiết bị điện khác có chỗ đấu PE đều đấu chung) từ vị trí vỏ tủ đấu đi ra để đấu vào cọc xuống đất (đúng kỹ thuật thì cọc từ đất lên phải đạt tiêu chuẩn (mình không nhớ bao nhiêu ôm) nhưng càng nhỏ càng tốt), Do mình làm ở mức độ tiết kiệm nên Bác cứ đấu vào khung nhà xưởng (nếu có) hoặc đóng cái cọc đồng xuống đất là được (ra ngoài tiệm hỏi cọc để đóng thu sét).

----------


## nguyenducloi0404

Chạy đươc bạn

----------


## dungtb

> Cảm ơn các bác. Mình đã lắp đc biến tần, máy chạy ok. H lại bị rò điện ra vỏ máy, sờ vào tê tê. Mình đã đấu dây mát vào cổng PE nhưng vẫn giật. Vậy có cần đấu thêm dây từ cổng PE nối xuống đất ko các bác nhỉ. Em nù tịt về điện đóm


cần thiết phải nối đất chứ bác

----------


## longnguyenkd10

Dùng biến tần 3P 220V nhé bác .. chỉnh điện áp xuống hợp lý là được

----------


## Phantan74

> Cảm ơn các bác. Mình đã lắp đc biến tần, máy chạy ok. H lại bị rò điện ra vỏ máy, sờ vào tê tê. Mình đã đấu dây mát vào cổng PE nhưng vẫn giật. Vậy có cần đấu thêm dây từ cổng PE nối xuống đất ko các bác nhỉ. Em nù tịt về điện đóm


Bạn phải nối đất chứ.

----------

